# Il principe cerca figlio - Coming to America 2



## francylomba (21 Marzo 2021)

Il seguito dopo trent'anni de " Il principe cerca moglie"

Commediola americana nulla di che secondo me , a voi è piaciuto? 

Lo ho visto in italiano ma eddie murphy trasformista nei suoi storici personaggi ( i barbieri ) mi ha sempre fatto morire dal ridere..
punti a mio avviso positivi l'interpretazione di Wesley Snipes , Murphy stesso e Leslie Jones

Il primo film avevo 7 anni all'uscita , visto qualche anno dopo per me è uno dei piu bei film americani ( ci credo lo ha diretto John Landis ) 

Poi ho una questione : in una scena il figlio ha su una tuta del Milan!! Product placement???? 


A voi i pareri sul film ..


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Marzo 2021)

non l'ho visto ma il 1o è bellissimo secondo me.
lo vedrò volentieri


----------



## malos (21 Marzo 2021)

francylomba ha scritto:


> Il seguito dopo trent'anni de " Il principe cerca moglie"
> 
> Commediola americana nulla di che secondo me , a voi è piaciuto?
> 
> ...



E c'è chi dice che il Gaza non serve a niente....


----------



## markjordan (21 Marzo 2021)

orrendo
ma c'e' una sorpresa in chiave milan nel film (non l'ho vista , ho retto 10 minuti)


----------

